
Show HN: Adaptive Radix Tree, a space efficient Radix Tree - rohansuri
https://github.com/rohansuri/adaptive-radix-tree
======
rohansuri
(author here)

This is my first open source project with the aim of getting it adopted and
used by someone.

Would appreciate any feedback!

